# Great News from Costco!



## SpikeC (Sep 9, 2011)

I just saw this in the Costco email, it is the greatest meat opportunity in mass marketing!:

Chef, Culinary Rock Star, New York Times Best Selling cookbook author, Food Network star (Diners Drive Ins & Dives, Guys Big Bite) and restaurateur (Johnny Garlics, Tex Wasabis), Guy Fieri, brings you his new line of ready-to-cook meats, Guy Fieris Flavortown Foods, so that you can cook like a chef for yourself, your family and friends. Big, bold, 'off-tha-hook' flavors on only the most choice cuts of beef, chicken and pork make cookin up a real deal meal as easy as it gets, any time, any place.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice. I can finally clear off everything on my spice shelf, and install the second microwave I've been wanting!


----------



## ecchef (Sep 9, 2011)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: "off-tha-hook"
Is this leading up to his next series, Douchebags, Dipshits & Dickheads?


----------



## ecchef (Sep 9, 2011)

His target market:


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 9, 2011)

ecchef said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: "off-tha-hook"
> Is this leading up to his next series, Douchebags, Dipshits & Dickheads?


 
+1


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 9, 2011)

ecchef said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: "off-tha-hook"
> Is this leading up to his next series, Douchebags, Dipshits & Dickheads?




:happy2::happy2::happy2::happy2::happy2:


----------



## chefofthefuture (Sep 10, 2011)

ecchef said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: "off-tha-hook"
> Is this leading up to his next series, Douchebags, Dipshits & Dickheads?


 
Don't say that too loudly, someone might hear you and go "hey, that's a great idea!"


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm not sure whether I'm more put off by the use of "culinary rock star" or "off-tha-hook." Blergh.


----------



## wenus2 (Sep 11, 2011)

ecchef said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: "off-tha-hook"
> Is this leading up to his next series, Douchebags, Dipshits & Dickheads?


 :haha4:

OMFG, I just peed a little. lol.

:notworthy:


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 11, 2011)

ecchef said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: "off-tha-hook"
> Is this leading up to his next series, Douchebags, Dipshits & Dickheads?



I bet if the food network wrote you a check with enough zero's on it you would bleach your hair,grow silly facial hair,put on an ugly ass shirt with some chains,and act like a d-bag.I know I would.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 11, 2011)

Hell yeah I would! :O
Gotta pay the mortgage somehow (to afford new knives!). :thumbsup:


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 11, 2011)

Only thing is that bozo came that way!


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Sep 12, 2011)

wenus2 said:


> :haha4:
> 
> OMFG, I just peed a little. lol.
> 
> :notworthy:


Bear Grylls thinks this marinade is off-tha-hook.


----------



## Mike Davis (Sep 12, 2011)

Hell...i am glad somebody finally gave us "ready to cook" meats.....Who would have thought....


----------



## heirkb (Sep 13, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Only thing is that bozo came that way!


That's what I was gonna say. Wasn't he on FoodNetwork Star way back when?


----------



## jheis (Sep 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, the ********* is local here. Ate in one of his restaurants once - NOT not going back....

James


----------



## jheis (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh great, now we've got nanny censoring....


----------



## add (Sep 20, 2011)

Blech...


----------



## Erilyn75 (Feb 24, 2014)

ecchef said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: "off-tha-hook"
> Is this leading up to his next series, Douchebags, Dipshits & Dickheads?



It was the wrong time to take a drink! :rofl:


----------



## mikemac (Feb 24, 2014)

Here in So Cal they've had the Tri tip for awhile....it's pretty good, and it's _Tri-Tip_
I like Guy, and I like triple D....highlighting local places you actually have a shot at eating real food at (vs. some place that has a 3 year wait for a serving of foam...?). I'm not a huge fan of his cooking show, but I'm not a big fan of any food network cooking shows....I liked the older PBS cooking shows - where they cooked.


----------



## Lefty (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm not a fan of his, but I'm glad mikemac is honest. I like many FN guys. Most of the were just cooks who got an opportunity to own multiple houses, and travel the world all for our entertainment. Lucky SOBs....


----------



## 29palms (Feb 25, 2014)

RRLOVER said:


> I bet if the food network wrote you a check with enough zero's on it you would bleach your hair,grow silly facial hair,put on an ugly ass shirt with some chains,and act like a d-bag.I know I would.



Yes but for how long?


----------

